# Guys with headunits and stereos ?



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok my question is guys with headunits how are you wiring your memory wire on the unit so you have stations and stuff programmed on your sxs or atv.....I don't wanna have to adjust it everytime I go for a ride but I don't want it to draw my battery down everytime either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't actually have one on mine currently but I know a fair amount about headunits. I would connect the 12v on the headunit to a constant source of 12v power (directly to the battery with a inline fuse is how I would go for a permanent setup.)it will only pull power when the remote wire has power to it. So hook the remote wire to a 12v source that only has power when the key is in the accessory and on position. This will save your settings and stations without battery drainage.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok so what about the yellow memory wire


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You have to connect yellow to the battery. It shouldn't draw enough to drain battery. It's the same in all cars. If you are worried for long time storage, you could put a switch on it or unhook, but you will have to reset. I have mine wired up on my Ranger and no issues.


----------

